# Who will be better?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Who do you htink will be a better player?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

damn thats hard ..but im going to say Marquis..but Josh could be the better defensive player


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Marquis Daniels. I like his versatility.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

If Josh Howard can become a decent shooter than I go with him.
But he has GOT to work on his shooting. For some reason
toward the end of the season he struggled big time with his shot.

He has got to make teams pay for backing off of him or he will not
be a really good player in this league. With that said I think that
shooting is one of those areas where guys often show real
improvement with some work.

I believe that Josh Howard is the better defender and rebounder
between the two and that is why I give him a slight edge.

Of course I love Daniels and believe that he will be a really good
player in this league as well.

This is a tough call and I pray that we sign Daniels this summer
so that both can become stars in Dallas.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Josh Howard is the second coming of Micheal Finely. Defense, Rebounding, Will learn to shoot well, and is a power-guard.

Also, a good passer.

Next year he will distinguish himself from Daniels so the two can stop being mentioned in the same sentence.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Josh Howard needs to fix his shot mechanics. His jumpshot is just plain ugly.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

i think marquis is one of those players you can only find every 5 yrs. or more yrs this guy is something special


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Micheal Finely needed to fix his shot mechanics. His jumpshot was just plain ugly.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I say Marquis just because he's the more explosive player. Howard will be good, but Daniels can be great.


----------

